# Vom Blatt auf den Monitor?! logo /Meinungen/



## brz (13. April 2007)

Einen wunderschönen Freitag wünsche ich euch!

Also ich hab ein kleines Problem ich möchte gern ein Logo erstellen hab soweit auch alles (meine Idee, die Programme, Skizze etc.)

So nun zu meinem Problem .... wie bekomme ich am besten das Logo auf den Rechner? Leider habe ich kein Tablett bzw. stellt sich mir die Frage; ist das überhaupt notwendig? ich denke mal dass es evtl. einfacher wäre oder was meint ihr?

Eigentlich ist das Logo recht simpel habe 2 Buchstaben das R und das K, das R ist umgedreht an das K "gekoppelt", so, allerdings natürlich nicht in einem normal Font Alla´ Arial o.ä. hab halt selber was gezeichnet. "siehe Bild"
Das RK ist nur der Hauptpunkt da kommt natürlich noch klein kram rein hab da mehrere Vorstellungen z.B. oben + unten einen kleinen Balken wo dann unten drunter noch die Bezeichnung des RK steht, sorry nicht die Bezeichnung, sondern wofür RK steht in normalen Fonts dann hab ich mir gedacht evtl. auch auszuprobieren direkt am K weiter zu schreiben (alte handschrift) etwas kleiner "ultur". RK steht für „Rheinkultur“  ... in meinem Kopf schwirren recht viele Variationen rum u.a. auch schöne Effekte etc.
Ich brauch nur noch das "logo" auf dem Lappi dann kann’s  los gehen ^^
Wär euch sehr dankbar für nette Tipps und Gedankens Anstöße . Ich hoffe es gibt eine recht Simple Möglichkeit.

Als Information vielleicht noch … Programme die mir zur Verfügung stehen kommen fast alle aus der Adobe Familie u.a. Photoshop CS2, Illustrator CS 2, InDesign CS2, Fireworks, Freehand ich denk mal das sind die Programme die ich benötige bzw. Illustrator reicht ja aus da ich das Logo eh als Vektor Datei haben möchte. Vielleicht  wenn es Links mit evtl. Tutorials gibt wäre das klasse oder eine kleine Anleitung wie ihr es machen würdet sonst würde ich das auch so hinbekommen aber in einem echt verdammt kompliziertem  “um“ weg. ^^


So ich danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG
bRz

P.S.
Würde mich sehr über Kritik über das Logo freuen.


----------



## mAu (13. April 2007)

Also ich hab das bei einem Logo von mir so gemacht, dass ich mir über das Logo ein Raster gelegt hab und dann das Raster per Hilfslinien oder sonstiges in einem Vektorprogramm nachgestellt hab und dann sozusagen von meiner Skizze "abgepaust". Wenn du ein Scanner hast ist das ganze sicherlich noch einfacher, dann scannste das Bild ein und kannst es dann in dem Vektorprogramm deiner Wahl als "Schablone" benutzen.


----------



## brz (13. April 2007)

Stimmt
Ja danke manchmal denk ich echt nur Kompliziert ist eine super Idee

Vielleicht hat jemand noch andere Tipps..... wobei der tipp echt der Hammer ist oO meine Fresse bin ich schwer von begriff.

Wie schon erwähnt würde mich auch sehr um Kritik und Anregungen über mein Logo freuen.

Danke nochmal 

Gruß
bRz


----------



## Gladiator6 (13. April 2007)

Also ich würde spontan das Logo mit dem Scanner in höchst Möglicher Auflösung einscannen, und nachher zB. in Photoshop mit dem Pfad Werkzeug nachzeichnen! Dürfte recht gut kommen, halt ein wenig ausprobieren, bis du die Rundungen der Buchstaben schön drin hast! Dein Logo hast du nachher in einer genug hohen Auflösung, auch wenns mit Photoshop kein reines Vektorformat ist!


----------



## brz (14. April 2007)

Wär es denn nicht besser das alles gleich in Illu zu machen? Oder aus welchem grund nennst du mir Photoshop? Ist es deiner meinung nach einfacher?

Gruß
bRz


----------



## brz (14. April 2007)

Ich seh das Problem wenn ich das Logo irgendwann mal relativ groß skalieren möchte für z.B. druckerzeuge auf Plakate/Leinwände. Oder nicht


----------



## Gladiator6 (14. April 2007)

Also ich hab auch schon ein Logo "eingescannt" und dann so nachgezeichnet und für grosse Plakate benützt! Wenn du das Logo in genügend grosser Auflösung einscannst und nachher mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnest, so ist beim Skalieren der Qualitätsverlust nicht so gravierend, kannst du problemlos machen! Ich hab das mein Logo schon in einer PSD Datei auf 1x1 Meter skaliert, und konnte keine gravierenden Qualitätsverluste feststellen!


----------



## brz (14. April 2007)

Hmm dann Probier ich das ganze mal aus .... ma schaun ob mein uralt Scanner ausreicht, sonst muss ich das auf der Arbeit machen xD

Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Gruß
bRz


Wenn jemand noch anregungen hat immer her damit


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2007)

Ich befürchte, dass vor dir schon andere auf die Idee solch eines Logos gekommen sind, zumal das Logo – ohne dich jetzt kränken zu wollen – nicht besonders originell ist. Gerade bei Logos ist das Verschmelzen von Buchstaben eine gern gemachte Methode.


----------



## brz (14. April 2007)

Gekränkt hast du mich nicht 
Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es eine gern gesehene methode ist, allerdings habe ich das jetzt bei den Buchstaben noch nicht gesehen zumal die Buchstaben ja kein normaler Font ist.
Aber ich gebe dir schon recht .... das Problem ist das ein Logo erwünscht ist das Schlicht sein soll und auch elegant aussehen soll (das wird nachher mit gewissen effekten etc. erzeugt) 
Vieleicht kannst du mir ein Tipp geben was ich sonst benutzen könnte als Logo.... wie gesagt Rheinkultur ist es ausgeschrieben und ist eine Firma die Dinner-Theather & Events macht.


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2007)

Ein Logo ist vor allem ein Wiedererkennungs- und Kommunikationsmerkmal. Deshalb sollte es vor allem individuell sein und eine Botschaft – wenn auch sehr subtil – enthalten. Die Botschaft kann dabei durch die unterschiedlichsten Stilmittel vermittelt werden.
Bei Schriften hat der Schrifttyp so etwa eine unterschiedliche Aussage. Schriften mit Serifen beispielsweise stehen (zumindest für mich) für traditionelle Werte während serifenlose Schriften eher für das Moderne stehen.

Du solltest dir also überlegen, welche Informationen und Emotionen du mit dem Logo vermitteln möchtest. Erst danach solltest du dich ans Reißbrett setzen und diese Gedanken umsetzen.
Dave Werner zeigt in seinem (bewundernswerten!) Portfolio sehr anschaulich, wie er so etwas umsetzt.


----------



## reflux (14. April 2007)

Illustrator ist doch extra dafür gemacht worden 
Und da Deine Buchstaben ja nun nix besonderes sind, kannst doch sicher einen entspechenden Font nehmen und es mit Illu neu konstruieren..
Einscannen und mit Photoshop editieren, halt ich für den falschen Weg, ne verlustfreie Vergrößerung/-kleinerung geht nun mal nur mit Vektoren..
:r:


----------

